# A bottom fed mod is born



## Harryssss (25/10/14)

My first Bottom fed mod

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 7


----------



## Marzuq (25/10/14)

@Haryssss u owe us a video to show us how it works. Ur mod looks amazing. Different look. Stunning 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (25/10/14)

i love seeing these diy mods.well done and thanks for the inspiration

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (25/10/14)

Awesome stuff @Harryssss  Looks fantastic, I second the short video

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (25/10/14)

So @Harryssss when do you start to sell kits for us that can not work with wood but can do the other bits?

This is very nice 

You sure are a Handyman

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rellik (25/10/14)

Well done @Harryssss. That's a winner !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Harryssss (25/10/14)

Will do a short video a bit later

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Marzuq (25/10/14)

And then you start pre order list right 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (25/10/14)

Wow, I'm very impressed, and I would love to see some pics of the inside.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Harryssss (25/10/14)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Harryssss (25/10/14)

@Alex here is what I did to the 510 & dripper

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (25/10/14)

Harryssss said:


> View attachment 13818
> View attachment 13819
> View attachment 13820


Ingenious.


----------



## Silver (25/10/14)

Wow @Harryssss 
Congrats man!
That is great. Looking super


----------



## Harryssss (26/10/14)

Did the short video now how do I upload it?


----------



## johan (26/10/14)

Harryssss said:


> Did the short video now how do I upload it?



AFAIK you 1'st need to upload to youtube and then post the youtube link here on the thread

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Harryssss (26/10/14)

Here it is the video

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Harryssss (26/10/14)

Thank you @johan

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (26/10/14)

Harryssss said:


> Here it is the video




Awesome


----------



## ET (26/10/14)

well done on a great looking mod


----------



## Marzuq (26/10/14)

Thanks for the video @Haryssss awesome looking mod. Very impressed. Wish I had the ability to do what u did. Hat off to you 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (26/10/14)

Harryssss said:


> Here it is the video



Impressive, me like too much.


----------



## Ferdi (26/10/14)

Awesome!!!

sent from my nokia 5110


----------



## Gazzacpt (26/10/14)

Thats so cool from playing with a concept to a working mod in no time flat. It looks so well finished to. Well done sir.


----------



## Harryssss (26/10/14)

And now I know why Bf are so good

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## HPBotha (26/10/14)

well done mr @Harryssss looks ssssssuper sssssssssexy! sssssome might sssssay ssssssweltering hot!!! :

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (26/10/14)

Awesome!!!! Well done 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (27/10/14)

Well done @Harryssss - vid looks great


----------



## Riddle (27/10/14)

Great work man. Looking really nice


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (27/10/14)

Wow! Awesome mod! Well done @Harryssss


----------



## Harryssss (31/10/14)

She all sealed and polished and can`t put her down

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## WestCoastFog (1/11/14)

WOW it looks great nice job.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Harryssss (24/11/14)

Loving the BF experience

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## annemarievdh (26/11/14)

Harryssss said:


> View attachment 15946
> View attachment 15947
> Loving the BF experience



That looks good


----------

